# Felixstowe Ferry: The Result



## Tiger (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll be honest the smiles didn't last all afternoon! Left to right (full_throttle, swingslow, Ian (The_Admiral), viscount17, rob2, CallawayKid, sJoe)

So the eight of us gathered today for a cracking (and challenging) days golf at Felixstowe Ferry. Both games were played off yellow tees with 7/8 handicap.

We played the 9 hole Kingsfleet course first and to be honest it just isn't anywhere near the same league as the main course. That said it provided a chance for everyone to warm up before the main event (not that I made much use of it  )

full_throttle took the honours amid lighthearted cries of banditry with 21 points. Ian (soon to join our ranks as The Admiral) tussled out with good friend swingslow for nearest the pin and just edged it.

Kingsfleet results

1. full_throttle (21pts)
2. rob2 (18pts)
3. Ian (18pts)
4. CallawayKid (17pts)
5. SwingSlow (16pts)
6. viscount17 (15pts)
7. sJoe (12pts)
8. Tiger (10pts)

So on to the main event and to be fair the Scots would have said it was a mild breeze. I had an absolute mare as did a few others but all in all a fun round. Highlight for me was the 12th. You hit over a road to a raised green, surrounded by bunkers. Swingslow nobbed his tee shot into the scruff, then hits his second to eight feet and drained the putt for the most unlikely par ever! 

It was also quite funny when we told full_throttle that the guys ahead were out of range and his tee shot landed about ten yards short of CallawayKid at the top of his backswing! You probably had to be there to see Craig stop, turn, gesticulate and then get back to his business  but we were wetting ourselves.

It clearly didn't phase him though as he raced to victory with 33pts. Smoking Joe won the longest drive but no one managed to hit the green for the second longest pin of the day. Full results as follows:

1. CallawayKid (33pts)
2. Ian (29pts)
3. rob2 (29pts)
4. sJoe (27pts) 
5. swingslow (27pts)
6. full_throttle (27pts)
7. viscount17 (22pts)
8. Tiger (18pts)

Yes before you all ask I had a mare. Brilliant experience, elements of really bad luck (like a 300 yard drive with a 3 wood that found the water because it was too long), bits of poor play and a touch of fatigue. Learnt a lot today and absolutely love links golf I just need to get a bit better to enjoy it more. Don't think I'll be playing 27 holes in a day again though.

Thanks to everyone who came today a cracking days golf, really enjoyable.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the write up Tiger. Looked like a top day. Were the fish and chips good?


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 16, 2011)

The fish and chips were superb - best batter I've tasted in years.

Tiger again came up trumps getting us to a really good course. In fairness the 9-hole is easier than the Ferry but still offers some good holes, so well worth playing both.

Other than the first on the Ferry the greens had all been tined and sanded so were a bit variable in pace but perhaps just as well with the slopes on some of them - but if I lip out on one more hole I'll start a war on greenkeepers.

Started off hitting long and straight off the tee (shock horror) but somewhere around the middle completely lost the knack. 

Great to meet some old friends again and a new one, Ian - good golfer. Many thanks guys.


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 17, 2011)

Well what a day! My first links course and what a one to be the first. As usual Tiger done us proud with a great deal. Couldn't stop grinning all the way round, even when blobbing the short par 3!

As for that tee shot I was sorely tempted to fire it back but I had my 6 iron in my hand, think it would've gone long!

Great company as ever and I'm sure we'll have another one soon should any others wish to come along. 

CK


----------



## rob2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Loved it! As Craig it was my first links experience and I really enjoyed it. 

As Thetford, Tiger did a great job of organising and as usual everyone was great company. Just one of the highlights for me was watching Tiger bounce his Pro-V off of one of the 200 year old Martello towers. No respect for this country's history   

Cant wait for my next links visit. Proper golf? I think so.

Only downside for the day was the cod served has made my local chippy now feel distinctly average........

Rob


----------



## SwingSlow (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks again to Tiger for organising an excellent day. Only my second time on a links course - very different experience and a real challenge. Definitely need to develop a better range of shots for the wind. Even greater respect for the Pros playing the Open in really windy conditions.

Excellent company all day, laughs all round.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## sJoe (Sep 17, 2011)

Great day with a great bunch of guys. Well done Tiger, your a natural organizer. 
Full_Throttle. CallawyKid, Rob2, enjoyed every minute of our match in the morning..well NEARLY every minute..14points in 5 holes 21 over all with a blob...mmmmm wonder were he's going to tie up his horse at the next meet...Sour grapes..YOU BET..LOL LOL  Bob you played really well, well done keep it up..
And then to the afternoon..The_Admiral, Viscout17 and CallawyKid. 18 holes of links golf in a "gentle breeze" mmm I dont think!!!Good company yet again..These days out are really great. Looking forward to the next one, whenever that will be now that winter is on its way, not to long I hope..
Well done Craig 33pts first time on Links great score..
All the best guys.


----------



## The_Admiral (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Tiger for a superb day. Finally got logged in, and looking forward to being active on the site! Playing the next day without any wind made me realise how much of a skill it is to play like the pros do on a links course.
Very happy to host at Colchester GC next year if there is appetite for that?


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome Admiral!!!

Great to play with you on the grown up course there and Colchester would be great.

Hope you enjoy the forum, it's a bit like Bassetts in here...there's allsorts!

CK


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Tiger for a superb day. Finally got logged in, and looking forward to being active on the site! Playing the next day without any wind made me realise how much of a skill it is to play like the pros do on a links course.
Very happy to host at Colchester GC next year if there is appetite for that?
		
Click to expand...

Woo hoo The_Admiral has landed!! A game at Colchester sounds ace!!! Welcome to the forum. Do a little introduction to the rest of the guys in the lounge letting them know where you play, handicap aspirations etc. Very friendly bunch on here!


----------

